
The worst waiter in history (2014) - orf
https://priceonomics.com/the-worst-waiter-in-history?
======
CalChris
The idea of the soup nazi was that his soup was more than worth the torture.
Sam Wo’s was at best average food served with a side of shtick.

------
dr_dshiv
This was incorporated into the chain restaurant "Dicks last resort"
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dick's_Last_Resort](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dick's_Last_Resort)

------
unnouinceput
Why did it close in 2012? Maybe because the old generations went away and the
new one had enough crap form the old ones to add this to their full plate?
Result, nulla/zip/zero/nada new customers

------
walshemj
In Soho London there is also a Chinese Resonant known for its rude waiters and
there is the infamous Coach and Horses which I have drunk in a few times.

~~~
nmstoker
I think you mean Wong Kei! It's great, but similar in set up (multi-story,
tasty yet cheap, and legendary rudeness).

Was hugely disappointed to take a friend there a few years back and find
they'd dialled down the rudeness completely: no "Next floor" yelled at you
when their floor was full and you had to trudge up more steps.

~~~
abdulhaq
I ate there around 1990, he asked for my order and I started to ask for the
starter 'chicken and sweetcorn sou....' when he shouted at me 'no time for
soup!'

~~~
trolleydogsha
You order! You eat!

------
hirundo
> The pictures we’ve included in this article confirm Edsel's perennial smile
> in the presence of ladies -- we don't condone his behavior.

Yet the author feels no need to not condone the rest of Edsel's bad behavior.
It's not OK to fondle you but fine to spill soup on your lap? To me it's all
disgusting. I'd likely clear out permanently before my butt hit a chair. It's
a little gross that the article treats him as a folk hero.

Not that I have a problem with people who tolerated or even liked it. Some
people like being abused and God bless them. If they came back after the first
time it's no longer really abuse because they expected it and had choices.
Same if they knew what to expect by reputation.

But was it a popular place despite his antics or because of them? Maybe for
the same reason that people liked being insulted by Don Rickles, which I can't
fathom either.

~~~
JumpCrisscross
> _was it a popular place despite his antics or because of them?_

Because of them.

The groping obviously isn’t okay. But just because he’s being insulting
doesn’t mean everyone must feel insulted. Think of it as dinner theatre.

~~~
Gibbon1
The now long gone owner of the Aub Zam Zam on Haight St was a beloved
notoriously cranking bastard. Friends of mine go to a hole in the wall Sushi
place that is also run by a notoriously cranky guy. Show up with four people
and he'll kick you out.

It's old school San Francisco.

~~~
chrisdhoover
Bruno’s reputation was making the best martini’s in San Francisco. If you
minded your P and Q’s you would get served and not face any abuse. But if
there was any hint of jerk in you, Bruno would 86 you the hell out of Aub Zam
Zam.

------
EugeneOZ
It's so old and well-known story, just boring.

